# Surgery scheduled for Nov. 21st



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I met with my surgeon today and finally set a date for my surgery - Nov. 21st. He had to pull some strings to get me in that early - he wanted to wait until after Christmas, but I told him that my husband would be gone from December until April and I wanted him around for it, so he pulled some strings and "made some people a little angry", but they will see me sooner.

He let me know that the incision will be a little smaller than I anticipated (he said 3-5 cm, and I had read online that it could be 3-5 INCHES). He also gave a much shorter recovery timeline than I had been used to hearing. I ended up telling my job that I will be out for two weeks, and then I will have to evaluate and see if I will need to do light duty after that. I have to be able to lift 50 pounds before I can go back to regular duty, so we'll see what my doctor says after surgery. Eeek. Becoming more real!

My only other question is - do I need to coordinate an appointment with an endocrinologist already? My surgery is being done by a general surgeon, but I'm fuzzy on what happens after surgery. Do I need to have an endo appointment right away to figure out replacement hormones, or will they figure all of that stuff out after my surgery? I know it took me two weeks to be seen at the endo before, so I'd like to have everything figured out in time. I also have to go back in next week to meet w/ the surgeon again just to go over everything, and I have to bring in my ultrasound films which he didn't have today. Bleh.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have the opportunity ask your surgeon to write you a replacement hormone prescription, if not call your endo and ask for the prescription to be called in. You will not need to see your endo until you have lab's 6 weeks post op. The manufacturer suggestion is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. There are conversion tables online. They try to start everybody out at 100mcg but if that is too low based on your weight ask for a higher dose.

Get the prescription filled before you surgery to have on hand. Everybody gets different recommendations but fact is you will likely need to begin taking within a few days post op.

I had the most wonderful feeling post op because of the hormone dump from the surgery but by day3 I felt nailed to the ground which is when I began my replacement.

Good luck on your surgery!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Best of luck to you! You'll do great.

My surgeon did offer to manage my post-surgical meds. I opted to go with an endo (just personal preference). I did have an appointment with her before the surgery to make sure we had a post-surgical plan in place.


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

My prayers are with you for a successful and speedy recovery my dear!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I did have an appointment with her before the surgery to make sure we had a post-surgical plan in place.


I did what Joplin did. My surgeon did not offer replacement hormones. So I was glad that the endo and I had spoken about what type of meds we would start with and the doses etc...Before I had the TT surgery. That gave me some peace of mind. Best wishes to you, and we are here if you need us!!

:hugs:


----------

